# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  İşte Gurbetçi Türkten Hayvar Tesisi

## ceydaaa

turkiye-hayvar-ihracatina-hazirlaniyor.jpgGurbetçi Ömer Faruk Kurt Adana'ya çocukluk arkadaşı, bölgenin önde gelen işadamlarından Tat Nişasta'nın sahibi İbrahim Tosmur'la birlikte Türkiye'nin ilk havyar üretim yatırımını yaptı. Türkiye'de havyar üretimi yok. İthal ediliyor. Havyar üretimi yapılan Mersin balığı yetiştiriciliği de yok. Kurt, balıkları da ithal etmiş. Bu işe girmesinin hikayesi ilginç.
İki oğlu tanışmış havyar üretimiyle. Almanya'dayken gençler, havyar üreten bir şirketle iş yapmışlar.
Babalarını ederek bu şirkete ortak olmuşlar, 4 yıl çalıştıkları bu işte havyar üretimini öğrenmişler. Bu dönem, aynı zamanda Ömer Faruk Kurt'un Türkiye'ye dönme planları yaptığı günlere denk geliyor. "İbrahim Tosmur'la konuşuyorduk. Gelmek istiyorum, ne yapalım, diye... 'Gel görüşelim' dedi. Havyar işini de anlattım. 'yapabiliriz' dedi. Öyle başladık. Fizibilite yaptık. Üniversiteye gittim, görüş alalım diye. 'Burada olmaz, dediler, burası sıcak.' Şebeke suyu ile oluyor aslında. Tarım İl Müdürlüğü Ankara'ya sorun dedi. Balıklar koruma altında çünkü. Ankara, habere çok mutlu oldu. 'Nihayet çupra levrek dışında bir yatırım' dediler. Ama yine de karşımıza çok sorun çıktı. Alnımızın damarı çatladı diyebilirim. Mersin'de düşünmüştük, arazi almıştık. Ancak baktık olmuyor, orayı öylece bırakıp Adana'ya yöneldik" dedi. Yatırım başladıktan sonra gelen görevliler 'biraz farklı' yaklaşmışlar. Ömer Faruk Kurt, "Sanıyorum olacağına çok inanmıyorlardı. Ama şimdi herkes görmeye geliyor" dedi. 

*seyhan barajınada izin çıkardılar*

Adana'da 70 dönüm arazide iki bölümlü bir tesis kurulmuş, balık yetiştirilmiş ve üretime başlanmış durumda. Kurt, "7 milyon liralık yatırım yaptık, henüz bir lira bile kazanamadık. 5 yıl damızlık yetiştirmek gerekiyor. Bu sene doldu, havyar almaya başlıyoruz" dedi.

Seyhan Barajı'nda yetiştiricilik için izin çıkmış. Kurt, "Barajda, 950 tonluk üç havuz olacak. Almanya ve İtalya'dan döllenmiş yumurta getirdik. Tahlile gitti. Yumurtanın beş evresi var. 4'üncü evre havyar oluyor. 5'inci evreye geçerse balık ürüyor. Biz 4'ü atladık çünkü balık ihtiyacımız var. Yumurtanın tanesi 10 cent! Yeterli sayıda balık elde ettikten sonra döngü sağlanabiliyor. Erkek balıkları satıyoruz" dedi. Ömer Faruk Kurt, tabi işle ilgili ancak asıl konuyu 35 ve 37 yaşlarındaki iki oğlu götürüyor. Mühendisler var. Rusya'da enstitü müdürü, havyar işinde dünya çapında uzman profesör Mikhail Chebanov danışmanlık yapıyor. Prof. Chebanov, geçtiğimiz günlerde de Adana'ya incelemeye geldi.

*Hedefleri Dünya Çapı Büyüme*

Havyar çok pahalı, kilosu 1500 dolar... Daha pahalı da olabiliyor. Siyah havyar daha makbul. Adana tesisinde de siyah havyar üretilecek. Havyar üretimi Mersin balığının yumurtasından yapılıyor. Mersin balığı dünya çapında koruma altında. Ömer Faruk Kurt'un verdiği bilgiye göre dünya havyar üretimi 2012'de 140 ton olmuş. Dünyada 36 üretim çiftliği var. Havyar deyince akla gelen Rusya'da üretim iyi gitmiyormuş. "Rusya bitirmiş. 1990'ların ortalarında mersin balığı koruma altına alınmış. 146 ülke anlaşma imzalamış" dedi. Mersin balığı doğal ortamda 200 yıl, hatta daha fazla yaşayabiliyor, ağırlığı 1.5 tona kadar gidebiliyor. Hatta, Karadeniz'de 1.800 kg ağırlığında Mersin balığına rastlandığı belirtiliyor. Ancak havyarlık türleri bu kadar ağır ve büyük değil, daha özel bir cins. Havyar üretiminde İran ve Azerbaycan da iyi durumda. "En kıymetlisi İran'dan gelir. Biz bu piyasada büyük pay almak istiyoruz. Planlarımız öyle" dedi Ömer Faruk Kurt. Bir hesap var, 950 ton balık demek, 425 ton dişi balık demek. Bunun da yüzde 10'u havyar demek. Buna göre 950 tona ulaştığında Adana'da Royal Hayvancılık'ın kurduğu çiftlikte, tesiste 40 tona kadar üretim yapılabilecek. Bu da tama kapasite üretimde 60 milyon dolara kadar bir ihracat anlamına geliyor. Ömer Faruk Kurt, görüşmemizin sonunda "Bu projede bizim kadar heyecanlanan Balıkçılık ve Su ürünleri Genel Müdürü Sayın Durali Koçak olmak üzere, bakanlık personeline teşekkür etmek isterim" dedi.

----------

